# New greenhouse!!!



## The Orchid Boy (May 16, 2014)

My new 3 season greenhouse :clap:



























Inside growing space, most things are in GH now:


----------



## eggshells (May 16, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Justin (May 16, 2014)

looking good! now you need more plants!


----------



## phrag guy (May 16, 2014)

thats great


----------



## Clark (May 16, 2014)

I love it.
Good luck.


----------



## Trithor (May 16, 2014)

It looks like a very happy new home, but where is the beer fridge and espresso machine? (I am very impressed to see the parrot, what is it? )


----------



## eaborne (May 16, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## mormodes (May 16, 2014)

Orchid Boy, is that one of those kits where they sell you the angled connectors and you provide the lumber & plastic skin? Had I know they were so nice I'd a built one too. Looks 12' x 16'?


----------



## gonewild (May 16, 2014)

Very nice job!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 16, 2014)

Get away bird; not the micrathum!
Looks great. Congrats
Is it double skinned/lined? I suspect your winters are very cold.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 16, 2014)

3 seasons... What will you do in winter? How cold do you plan to take it?

Cute Quaker Parakeet. Noisy little bugger I bet. Does he enjoy Paph salad?


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2014)

Congrats. Are you sure you don't want it near a tree for partial shade?
I just remembered. One of my ex-GF's is from Nebraska!


----------



## Candace (May 17, 2014)

Nice job and great photos.


----------



## kellyincville (May 17, 2014)

Looks great!

This makes me want to have a small greenhouse.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 17, 2014)

Nice greenhouse for the warmer weather. So what is the quaker parrots name?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2014)

Very nice -- you'll fill it up fast!

And with a guardian!


----------



## tenman (May 22, 2014)

Which three seasons? Do you put them outside in the summer?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 26, 2014)

Ok to answer some questions...

No it is not double skinned, it does get freezing cold here. And it's flat with few trees, we have wind like crazy. 

No it's not one of those kinds of kits. A relative had these bracket sets that 2x2's fit it to make a shed or whatever you wanted. 

I plan on using it spring, winter, and fall.

The parrot's name is Petri. He is my life, my best friend, better than any human. If he isn't within 10 feet of me he will not be quiet, and he has to sleep in a cage next to my bed or he is noisy. He'll ride around on my shoulder outside. He'll even fly around out there and he always comes back. He is also at the top of the pecking order, all our cats, dogs, chickens, ect. are afraid of him. He talks a little too and sometimes tries to call the cats and dogs. He is hilarious when he laughs, and he knows just when to do it. If he scares another animal or bites them and they make a noise in pain he just laughs his head off.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2014)

The Orchid Boy said:


> The parrot's name is Petri. He is my life, my best friend, better than any human.



..Er, that is a little bit scary! ..


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 27, 2014)

Well, I'm in DC, so my only friends are dogs...


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2014)

Very nice!!

Do you have power for heat/cold/humidity control?


----------



## paphreek (May 27, 2014)

I understand your feeling about Petri. I had a very close relationship with Trubby, our grey cat, who died recently. The relationship I had with Trubby, aka, Little Trouble, was special and like no human relationship. What type of lifespan does a bird like Petri have?

Nice looking start on the greenhouse. I see the shade cloth, etc. already up. Do you have it anchored from the winds?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 28, 2014)

I have power for a humidifier, a shutter fan, two internal fans, and water with a misting system, also have a small heater that can heat the GH when it is at 30F outside (maybe lower temps too, haven't tried it). I also have a little misting system under the shelves and wet the rock floor every morning and evening.

The shade cloth is stapled to the inside so no wind problems. I have it permanent all on the roof, halfway (from the bottom down) on the south side, and a roll up piece of cloth on the west side.

If you see room for improvement please let me know!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 2, 2014)

You need power for a refrigerator, hooks for a hammock and wifi for your laptop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jun 3, 2014)

Pinups,
of your favorite orchids.


----------



## Stone (Jun 4, 2014)

And you'll be able to let in the chickens to clean up the pesky snails, weeds and flowers


----------

